
What are the best keyboard shortcuts for Windows? - AnatMl2
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2018/nov/29/what-are-the-best-keyboard-shortcuts-for-windows
======
arkitaip
It's funny that the single most useful Windows 10 feature for me has been Win
+ . which open the new emoji keyboard.

~~~
AnatMl2
Never used it. Have just tried and it popped up a magnifier window and
everything got huge. I wonder what did I do wrong there.

~~~
arkitaip
Try WIN + ;

